# Wolfe1759's BOB



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Food: MREs x 3 days, CLIFF bars x 2 (in GHB); beef jerky (in GHB), Esbit pocket stove + fuel tabs, Crusader cup, canteen and stove, kettle, plates, folding frying pan, portable cooking grill, plates, cutlery, spices

Drink:Emergency water rations x 12; 1 Katadyn MyBottle purifier bottle; 1 Pure Waterz filtering water bottle; 1 MSR Mini Works ceramic water filter; 1 water filtering straw + cartridge (in GHB); 2 x 1l Nalgene bottles; 1 x 1 qt. canteen; water treatment (aquatabs,iodine drops, chlorine bleach), 3l Platypus water holder, folding water bucket










First Aid:First aid kit with bandages, moleskin; quickclot, scalpel, butterfly bandages, scissors, CPR shield, various pharmaceuticals (Advil, Tylenol, Immodium, Gravol, back meds, cold meds), toiletries, garbage bags, toilet paper

Tools:Folding shovel, pocket chain saw, hatchet, fixed blade knife, Gerber LMFII Infantry fixed blade knife, Buck 110 folding knife, Kershaw Onion folding knife, Kershaw Leek folding knife, Leatherman Wave, Leatherman bit set, multi-bit driver, Leatherman c33x folding knife (in EDC), Gerber Curve multitool (in GHB), Gerber EZ Out folding knife (in GHB), paracord, can opener, work gloves










Maps and Travel Information:Map of city, map of province in waterproof pouch, compass (x 3)

Clothing Seasonal: Summer = hiking boots, shorts, jeans, t-shirts x 3, fleece sweater, underwear x 3, bra, wool socks x 3 pr, windbreaker/rain jacket, gaiters. Winter: add silk long johns, winter jacket, gloves, hat, neck warmer

Communication: Wind up/solar AM/FM radio, Motorola walkie talkies, signal mirrors x 2, whistle, iPad, iPhone, solar charger for iPhone, Mophie backup battery for iPhone/iPad, waterproof note paper, pen










Lighting: Wind up lantern, LED flashlights x 2, candle lantern + 10 candles, waterproof matches, regular matches, Bic lighters x 2, fire steel, magnesium fire starter, flint sparker, tinder box (with dryer lint, vaseline soaked cotton balls, pre-made tinder, beeswax tinder), wind-up headlamp

Shelter: 2 man tent, sleeping bag, self inflating sleeping pad, 2 man hammock, emergency tarp, emergency blankets x 2, poncho/rain tarp










The full kit fits into 1 backpack and 1 duffle bag, so arranging for transport is key.* Solutions include hiking travois with harness and 1 wheel; game cart with harness; bike + trailer; 2-wheel/4-wheel dolly; or partner\'s vehicle.* I can handle both the pack and the duffle myself using brute force for short distances, if required.


----------

